# Tranny Swap???



## TNIX7 (May 14, 2004)

as some of you may know i recently owned my 86 turbo, i just came across an 86 n/a auto perfect body for $500 or less, now my 5 speed tranny is just fine. the tranny in the other car is gone, the guy just put $1200 into the engine. Would it be worth it to swap the trannys?


i just got my z car catalog and i looked up the parts cost on fixing what i broke and it looks like 1500 or more not including labor, so i think it would be cheaper to do the tranny swap......opinions?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Do you still have your 86 Turbo? If you do you could swap everything from it to the NA.


----------

